# Vodafone Kabel 100 Mbit - Frage zur Multimediadose, Adapter



## BeDo89 (19. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in Kürze ziehe ich in eine neue Wohnung und dort habe ich das 100 Mbit Paket von Vodafone bestellt.

In der Wohnung gibt es "nur" Kabeldosen mit 2 Anschlüssen. Für Internet braucht man aber ja scheinbar eine Multimediadose, die einen dritten Anschluss hat.

Ich habe von Vodafone nun einen Adapter bekommen.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Habe ich durch die Nutzung dieses Adapters einen Nachteil was die Leistungsfähigkeit sprich Geschwindigkeit des Internets angeht? Oder sogar auch bei der Bildqualität im Fernsehen?


Mfg

BeDo


----------



## ludscha (19. September 2016)

Hi,

durch den Adapter entstehen dir, in jeglicher Hinsicht keine Nachteile.

MFG


----------



## NatokWa (19. September 2016)

Mein Kabelrouter ist OHNE Dose direkt am Kabel .... Es macht also GARNIX aus wie genau das angeschloßen ist .


----------



## BeDo89 (19. September 2016)

Alles klar, besten Dank


----------



## Darkscream (19. September 2016)

Es gibt immer eine minimale Durchgangsdämpfung, bei jedem Adapter, die aber in den meisten Fällen nicht stört. Ich habe mir einfach eine Dose bestellt für ~12€, aber hauptsächlich aus Platzgründen weil meine Coutch davor steht.


----------



## robbe (19. September 2016)

Der Adapter ist im Grunde nur ein einfacher 2 Fach Verteiler, welcher den TV Port auf 1xTV und 1xMultimediaport aufteilt. Ist der Pegel an der Dose stark genug, entstehen durch die Dämpfung des Adpaters keine Nachteile.

@NatoKa: Und wie das was ausmachen kann. Die Geräte direkt am Kabel anzuschließen, ist technisch völlig falsch. Von einer ordentlichen Hausanlage ausgehend, ist der Pegel am Kabel viel zu hoch, um Geräte daran direkt und dauerhaft Störungsfrei betreiben zu können. Da gehört immer eine Dose dran, welche das Signal auf die passende Signalstärke runter dämpft und es als netten Nebeneffekt gleich noch auf mehrere Anschlüsse aufteilt.


----------



## NatokWa (19. September 2016)

1. : Hat ein Netzeinrichter mir die Dose an sich gezeigt + erklährt . Da ist NICHTS drinne das IRGENDWAS mit dem Signal/Pegel etc macht . Dat sind einfach 2 Metallteile die das Kabel aud die Stecker "Verteilen" , und das auf derart lächerlich einfache Art und Weise das ich mich fast Totgelacht habe + Der Einrichter selbst zugegeben hat das die Dinger nur DESHALB installiert werden weils halt besser aussieht + ein zusätzlicher Posten auf der Rechnung steht (erst recht wenn eine "Standart-Dose" (2 Anschlüße) durch eine "Multimedia-Dose" (3 Anschlüße - einer extra für'n Router der NULL Unterschied zu den anderen beiden hat) ausgetauscht werden "Muss" .

Da ich keinen 2. Anschluß brauche + das Kabel extra von mir selbst verlegt wurde gibet keine Dose PUNKT . Außerdem läuft alles einwandfrei (soweit son Billig-Router ohne einstellmöglichkeiten einwandfrei laufen kann) .


----------



## robbe (19. September 2016)

Hab jetzt keine Lust deinen Post zu zerpflügen, sondern geb dir einfach mal Recht. Dann hab ich in den letzten 5 Jahren als Installateur und Entstörer von Kabelnetzen scheinbar alles falsch gemacht. Meinen Posten als Technischen Leiter werd ich dann mal direkt abgeben, zusammen mit den erworbenen Schulungszertifikaten.

Achja, der Techniker, der bei dir war, sollte dringends ein Jobwechsel in Betracht ziehen.


----------

